# Alternative wear bar material?



## vencops (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm looking for something that someone has used, successfully, to replace the factory wear bars that come with "homeowner" type plow systems. I have a KFI 72" plow system (see photos) and I'd like a different source than ordering through them - every time I need a new wear bar. I don't use skid shoes, so I go through them quicker than most. I plow my drive (about 500' long and as many as 15 of my neighbors. It's how I repay the people who let me hunt.

What are you using (if not the factory wear bar)?; how much does it cost?; where do I find it?

Thanks


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

sounds like you need thicker material, check with your local steel shop and see what they have, aslo ask if they can punch the square bolt holes.....the shops that can usually know what they are doing with edges


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

If it can handle it, double up your cutting edges. But that adds more weight.


----------



## symonds86 (Apr 27, 2014)

I work at a steel shop and we stock 1080 steel for cutting edges we just bring a 20 foot length cut off the length ya need punch or cnc plasma the holes and good to go. We have also sold edges made of hardox I very hard material made in Sweden I guess that works well also but more expensive because it comes in large sheets and must be plasmaed to size and the 1080 comes in 1/2 x 6 or 1/2 x 4 bars


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

you could also double up the cutting edge or just the last two bolts on the edges with hardened steel if you are worried about weight which you should not be


----------

